# Ariens 1336PRO blows (actually it doesn't)



## NMLHoldingsLLC (Dec 15, 2019)

Anyone else have a 1336PRO that seems mostly useless?
Model 924506
SN 003178
Probably a 2002-2004 machine if I had to guess.

I found a rant buy a guy called NHMatt on another forum about what an epic POS this machine. 
https://www.abbysguide.com/ope/discussions/22089-1-1.html 
Lots of useful information on the first few posts, then as most threads with hundreds of replies, it spirals into idiocy. Thread ended in 2007 or so.

Yesterday this thread prompted me to join here.
I bought a 1336PRO on craigslist from a mechanic last year hoping to clear large driveways faster and really just hammer out small driveways in 10 minutes or less. This is NOT the case. 
Motor runs great, drives great, but doesn't blow worth a crap.

I have a 926LE which is an absolute workhorse. The 926 blows 30-50 ft and can take down nearly anything from 1 inch to 24 inches and nearly anything at the end of a driveway. 
Has impeller kit installed. 
This thing will blow water. 
It is beyond incredible.
It is stupid fast.
It seems to blow even harder when the bucket is full and nearly to the point of bogging down.
Great power to weight ratio.

If you're familiar with these 1336PRO machines or own one or have done any mods to make it work better I'd be excited to hear what you've done. Anyone with the 1336DLE or 1336LE have any of the same issues?
I HAVE installed an impeller kit, new skids.
But it seems to drive too fast for anything other than an 1-3 inches of fluffy snow.
Then the bucket fills up and needs to stop to finish unloading.
In heavier or denser snow, it rides up on top and won't dig in.
I'm thinking 13HP should be enough to move some snow but have been seriously disappointed.

We had back-to-back 10 inch storms last week here in NH.
Snow was reasonably wet/ heavy
Example- 
Day 1- 1336PRO took 50 minutes on 1 driveway. Worked so bad and couldn't cut through plow berm I had to shovel 3 ft the berm to "break-through", then go side-side up her driveway, then up/ down the hill because 1336PRO couldn't climb hill and blow at the same time.
Day 2- 926LE same customer, less than 30 minutes, up, down, rinse, repeat. Done.

I'm looking at changing either drive pulley or driven impeller pulley to make it spin faster and hopefully empty the bucket without losing torque or other performance characteristics.
I was looking at some online engineering pulley calculators yesterday and think I have about 75% of a plan formulated.
Anyone know if these were only made for light duty sidewalk/ mall cleanups or can they be used for any residential/ commercial use with some significant accumulation?
I'm going to by a meter to measure speeds of shafts on each machine shortly - wondering if there is any difference or significant difference with auger/ impeller speeds from the 926 vs 1336.

I'll try to get some video tomorrow.

Or should it "fall off the truck"?
Thanks again.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I am not familiar with the 924 series, but many experienced users on here think the 924 is very capable. Sounds like the engine is not putting out full power, perhaps due to not operating at its recommended rpm. I have the laser rpm tool that needs a white reflective strip against a dark background to give rotational speeds for engine, impeller and auger. You probably have a Tecumseh engine which is usually spec'd at 3,600 but there is an allowance of +100 rpm. I had my 11 hp set for over 3,800 rpm and turned it down to 3,700 when I gave it to my son, so just over 15 years operating over 3,600 rpm and no problems. 

I think the impeller is around 12" diameter while the 926 is usually 14" diameter. That will make a difference.

If the engine is not up to power, for whatever reason, then increasing the engine impeller pulley diameter is not going to improve performance. I have a 3.25" engine impeller pulley (instead of stock 2.75") and a 8.5" impeller pulley and it needs a good engine to drive it at 1447 rpm in EOD. Works great but if engine is weak then forget that approach.

There could be other issues in the auger/impeller drive train such as a worn/loose belt, bearings or bushings worn out or gearbox creating excess drag. Probably need to check all parts of your 924 to be sure.

Good luck.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

As old as it is it probably needs a new rubber drive wheel, new belts, bigger fuel jets and snow chains for the tires and an impeller kit.
Are you using premium fuel and seafoam?
Do you use the Fluid Film Aerosol spray to slick up everything that contacts snow? 
Don't buy the snow off crap the dealers sell as its very, very, toxic. 
Fluid film is made from the lanolin of sheeps wool and it will double your casting distance as long as you move slowly or take half cuts.

Please double check the shear pins on the cross augers as something does not look right judging from your images. as the cross auger halves need to be in synchronous orbit to push the snow to the center. 

No need to sacrifice it to the highway gods just yet.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

leonz said:


> ........
> Please double check the shear pins on the cross augers as something does not look right judging from your images. as the cross auger halves need to be in synchronous orbit to push the snow to the center.
> 
> No need to sacrifice it to the highway gods just yet.


I don't understand your comment. All 3 machines seem to have the augers setup correctly to move snow to the center when driven from top forward toward the ground. The augers are usually set 90 or so degrees apart and that cannot be changed because there is a left and right auger and the holes are set accordingly.

Perhaps I have missed something?


----------



## Nick Karahalios (Nov 21, 2019)

I have a 1332 and the thing work pretty well. With that being said I always see and handful of those 1336's and some of those Troy Bilt 45" monstrosity's for sale and always wonder what the scope is with them. One thing to note is mine was traveling too fast as well when i first got it. I also didnt even notice at first the the machien would jump from 1st into 2nd and then 3rd. I fixed these issues by first: tightening the spring tension nut on the gear selector to provide more spring tension(kept the gear selector in the detent better), and also adjusted the "throw" on the gear select lever so it doesnt move as far in on the friction drive when you put it in first. Now I have a rock solid super slow first gear, which is much needed in the super thick heavy snow. Hope maybe that helps, kinda disappointed to hear about your results with that 36, hope it works out


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I had the same maching in the 32 inch size same motor only thing different was the cast iron gar box and battery start also has the highly touted 6 blde impeller best machine on the market at the time along with honda32 and yamaha 32
that machine blows snow 50 feet when its working right mine was close to 60 feet with imp kit and motor set to 3800 rpm hardly a pos
fix the machine its 3 times the blower when compared to 926 as i told you in another thread
you bought it from a mechanic clearyl he doesnt know what he is doing blame the owner not the machine


here is a couple years older 1336 with imp kit same engine as yours same 6 blade impeller you have better controls my 1332 threw almost this well


----------



## NMLHoldingsLLC (Dec 15, 2019)

leonz said:


> As old as it is it probably needs a new rubber drive wheel, new belts, bigger fuel jets and snow chains for the tires and an impeller kit.
> Are you using premium fuel and seafoam?
> Do you use the Fluid Film Aerosol spray to slick up everything that contacts snow?
> Don't buy the snow off crap the dealers sell as its very, very, toxic.
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
Yes, has a good friction disk - I could even argue that it is geared too high even in 1st gear. I never use 2nd.
Impeller drive belt was new earlier in 2019 but I'll re-check for tightness.
Don't really need chains - has the larger flotation tires. Never been a traction problem - just can't clear the bucket.

I'll check/ review/ synchronize the augers - that never crossed my mind and this was a photo from last year so not current.
I just broke some shear bolts recently so that may be a contributing factor so I'll get this verified tonight.

Yes, I'm a big fan of fluid film - but since I take these from job-job around town, i pretty much spray down the whole machine. Especially under the dash board to keep all the springs, levers, joints, etc lubed up.
For all the guys who do just your own driveway you will likely get limited or no salt exposure- my machines are in the truck so they get road spray on them while driving.

I haven't drank the Sea-Foam kool-aid yet, but only use 93 octane or Super grade gas and STABIL.
Engine runs good, but I need to get a laser tach or I'll get an electronic tach/ hourmeter online.

I don't really have a problem with fuel going bad like many other people.
I use 4-6 gallons/ storm, fresh gas every time!!


----------



## NMLHoldingsLLC (Dec 15, 2019)

Town said:


> I have a 3.25" engine impeller pulley (instead of stock 2.75") and a 8.5" impeller pulley and it needs a good engine to drive it at 1447 rpm in EOD. Works great but if engine is weak then forget that approach.
> 
> Good luck.


BTW- was the 3.25 pulley stock on your machine?
Aftermarket? or custom from a machine shop?

This machine is 2.5 drive pulley
8.75 driven impeller pulley 
(As best as I can measure with a string when I broke it in half for measurements yesterday.)
May be 2.5 and 8.5 though.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

NMLHoldingsLLC said:


> BTW- was the 3.25 pulley stock on your machine?
> Aftermarket? or custom from a machine shop?
> 
> This machine is 2.5 drive pulley
> ...





The machine comes with a 2.75 pulley
adjust the speed to be slower its pretty easy its not geared to high at all


----------



## NMLHoldingsLLC (Dec 15, 2019)

Nick Karahalios said:


> I have a 1332 and the thing work pretty well. With that being said I always see and handful of those 1336's and some of those Troy Bilt 45" monstrosity's for sale and always wonder what the scope is with them. One thing to note is mine was traveling too fast as well when i first got it. I also didnt even notice at first the the machien would jump from 1st into 2nd and then 3rd. I fixed these issues by first: tightening the spring tension nut on the gear selector to provide more spring tension(kept the gear selector in the detent better), and also adjusted the "throw" on the gear select lever so it doesnt move as far in on the friction drive when you put it in first. Now I have a rock solid super slow first gear, which is much needed in the super thick heavy snow. Hope maybe that helps, kinda disappointed to hear about your results with that 36, hope it works out


Thanks Nick
I've pondered adjusting the throw of the gear lever - just was more concerned with the snow throwing issue.
I've done this on my belt-drive commercial mower so I get your idea.
I just don't want to make a "half-cut" pass or have to come back.
My 926LE gets nearly everything in front of it with just 2 inches of overlap
Half pass with a 1336 machine would be slower than just using the 926. Ugh.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

My advice for what it's worth....adjust the friction disc to make all the speeds forward slower.....not hard, just adjust it so the disc is really close to the center of the drive plate in 1st. Make sure the pulleys and belts are in good shape and adjusted right....no slippage allowed. Make sure the engine is at peak RPM. That blower is a BEAST and should perform....I've had a few, and the 32 inch ones as well. I don't like manhandling them but no complaints about how they throw.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

If it's not bogging down but just can't clear the bucket fast enough, you've got engine power to spare. In that case, I'd make sure the engine is running at the upper end of the recommended RPM range. If that's still not enough, look at a pulley change to increase impeller speed, as that should improve the snow processing rate up to the point where you're using all of the engine power and it just can't do any more (then it's time to slow down or take smaller passes). 

Mind you, it's possible that like me, you have high expectations. I occasionally wish for more power with my 13.5-ish hp 28" blower, so I could see potentially wanting a bigger engine on a 36. There's always the option of dropping one of those Predator V-twins on it. They turn 4000 RPM, so you get some more impeller speed right off the bat too.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

NMLHoldingsLLC said:


> BTW- was the 3.25 pulley stock on your machine?
> Aftermarket? or custom from a machine shop?
> 
> This machine is 2.5 drive pulley
> ...


As @1132le mentioned my stock engine impeller diameter is 2.75". I had a machine shop turn a 2AK32-1 pulley into a replacement pulley spaced for the current 926 Pro models (just a little different from the Platinum version) to align the impeller belts with the impeller pulley and the idler pulley. 

If you are trying to calculate impeller speed based upon engine speed then you have to drop the pulley dimensions by 1/4" to use the belt running diameter and not the overall pulley diameter. So your 2.5 engine pulley would be input to the formula as 2.25" and the 8.5" impeller pulley would be 8.25". Those numbers input to a formula at 3,600 rpm would give you 982 rpm, so pretty slow by any standard. You will see this when using a laser tach on the engine shaft and impeller.

The 8.5" impeller pulley seems to be the size favoured with the current models.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Town said:


> As @*1132le* mentioned my stock engine impeller diameter is 2.75". I had a machine shop turn a 2AK32-1 pulley into a replacement pulley spaced for the current 926 Pro models (just a little different from the Platinum version) to align the impeller belts with the impeller pulley and the idler pulley.
> 
> If you are trying to calculate impeller speed based upon engine speed then you have to drop the pulley dimensions by 1/4" to use the belt running diameter and not the overall pulley diameter. So your 2.5 engine pulley would be input to the formula as 2.25" and the 8.5" impeller pulley would be 8.25". Those numbers input to a formula at 3,600 rpm would give you 982 rpm, so pretty slow by any standard. You will see this when using a laser tach on the engine shaft and impeller.
> 
> The 8.5" impeller pulley seems to be the size favoured with the current models.



Stock that era blower has and impeler rpm of 1120 [email protected] rpm
If you check ariens specs of those years 1024 pro 11528 1332 1336 were rated 1210 imp rpm @3600 total bs 1100 ish is what ive found to be correct


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

1132le said:


> Stock that era blower has and impeler rpm of 1120 [email protected] rpm
> If you check ariens specs of those years 1024 pro 11528 1332 1336 were rated 1210 imp rpm @3600 total bs 1100 ish is what ive found to be correct


But not with the specs provided of 2.5" engine impeller pulley and 8.5" impeller pulley. To make 1120 impeller rpm the engine impeller pulley would need to be larger than 2.5".

Perhaps the previous owner changed some parts?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Town said:


> But not with the specs provided of 2.5" engine impeller pulley and 8.5" impeller pulley. To make 1120 impeller rpm the engine impeller pulley would need to be larger than 2.5".
> 
> Perhaps the previous owner changed some parts?



He doesnt have a 2.5"pulley all ariens back then had 2.75
If the moron who had it before him put 2.5 on it thats part of the issue
no reason to do that id say its a stock 2.75
but you are right not with a 2.5


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

1132le said:


> He doesnt have a 2.5"pulley all ariens back then had 2.75
> If the moron who had it before him put 2.5 on it thats part of the issue
> no reason to do that id say its a stock 2.75
> but you are right not with a 2.5


To get to 1121 impeller rpm with the engine impeller pulley of 2.75" and impeller pulley of 8.5" the engine rpm would have to be 3,700 rpm. Just sayin.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Town said:


> To get to 1121 impeller rpm with the engine impeller pulley of 2.75" and impeller pulley of 8.5" the engine rpm would have to be 3,700 rpm. Just sayin.



I was running 3700 3800 rpm with my 1332 oh358cc and measured the impeller rpm with a tach my machine was also rated 1210 impeller rpm stock


My point was 1100 ish give or take is what they are stock


You found yourself the new pros were rated higher then your sho but had same pulley


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

"because 1336PRO couldn't climb hill and blow at the same time."


All great suggestions here, but, what do you mean by this statement? Engine loses power?


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

Another possibility, if this machine has the stupid cheap impeller pulley. The one with the key pressed in the collar, then the collar welded to the pulley, the key may be sheared and the pulley spinning on the shaft. I've already had to have a machine shop broach a regular keyway in them, then use a regular steel key.


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

*2001 Ariens 1332 Pro*

I’ve been reading this string of comments and disappointing performance with an Aries Pro series 1336 machine. I bought a 1332 Pro 18 years ago and it’s been a stellar performer. The only issue I’ve experienced with my 1332 Pro was the failure of the electric rotating chute motor. Ariens replaced mine 15 years ago under warranty I have since purchased a backup electric chute motor on eBay for $59 for an emergency. The 13 HP Tecumseh engine has been flawless with just an oil change each season of Mobile 1 5w-20. Lubricate and grease all fittings with synthetic the grease and do the manuals seasonal adjustments one being the spring nut on the gear selector. Takes 2 minutes and put a dab of locite 242 blue and it doesn’t loosen under vibration one bit. My belts are all original they get sprayed once a year with spray silicon keeps them supple and reduces cracking. I do keep my 1332 Pro on a battery tender and off season I fill the tank and add Stabil marine I also start it once a month or so year round rotating the auger and impeller and drive system. Dry snow it’s a super machine wet snow it suffers under load and may move snow 10-15 feet cutting the swath in half helps a great deal. I do spray silicon in the auger when the snow is wet. Cumulative winters moving snow over many years the 1332 Pro has exceeded all expectations of clearing snow in a drive which parks 25 cars. Properly preparing using common sense and maintaining a snowblower for winter will make any machine a pleasure to operate... Way better than a shovel !


----------



## NMLHoldingsLLC (Dec 15, 2019)

strtch5881 said:


> "because 1336PRO couldn't climb hill and blow at the same time."
> 
> 
> All great suggestions here, but, what do you mean by this statement? Engine loses power?


Couldn't climb he hill and blow because too much snow was building up in front - not a power issue, couldnt clear bucket.
My 926 blower just runs up the hill in 1,2,3 gear depending on the amount of snow.
1336 was useless on this driveway


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

NMLHoldingsLLC said:


> Couldn't climb he hill and blow because too much snow was building up in front - not a power issue, couldnt clear bucket.
> My 926 blower just runs up the hill in 1,2,3 gear depending on the amount of snow.
> 1336 was useless on this driveway



Yeah thats how they designed the top of the line commercial blower to push snow
its a plow
start a class action lawsuit the dunderhead from abbeys forum will be part of the class iam sure


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would be pissed if that was my property that guy is blowing that snow into, and would have it immediately stopped …..

No one should ever blow snow onto someone else's property, unless of course you had received prior permission to do so. ……


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

if it's plowing, perhaps one of the augers shearpins have failed? Or augers are reversed???Something stupid easy is wrong with this machine....The machine when right is a serious blower.


----------



## NMLHoldingsLLC (Dec 15, 2019)

*1136PRO blows, slightly better, but here's some updates*

So some updates from before and after our last storm-

I read through all your comments (thanks everyone for the ideas and especially the youtube video)

I had the machine apart already so I bought a new utility V-belt at autozone.
The senior guy was training a FNG so they measured (read mis-measured) my belt.
Sold me a 4L380 (basially a 1/2 x 38 v belt)
Looked a little too big, but it was 8pm and I needed it and he seemed convinced it was right so I, spent the $10.99
Installed on Tuesday morning before the storm. 
WAYYYYY too big. But at least I got the comparative info that the old belt was way too loose. Also and clearly shot and needed to be replaced.
See attached photos.

I checked my maintenance log and found I had replaced the impeller belt on 1/23/2019 when I found similar problems with bucket and impeller blowing speed during last winter storms (but I guess memory had failed me last week - another reason to keep a log book/ maintenance book)
I checked my log book and I worked about 48-50 hours of blowing from 1/23/2019 to end of last year season in late March 2019. Also to read/ review your maintenance book.
I use 2-3 machines during each storm so its hard to guess how many hours exactly on each blower but kinda leads to the good idea of installing an hour meter on each machine. I'll get this done shortly.
I guess I overlooked the fact that I'm probably doing as much in 1-2 storms as most people do in a year or two.
Another thought to ponder.

Maintenance/ repairs-
I bought a new 1/2 x 37 belt at Tractor Supply (closer to my shop) for about $14.
Installed the correct on Tuesday morning before the afternoon storm. 
This is a tough job - it's almost too tight to fit and I had to loosen up the idler a bit because machine wanted to turn nearly all the time. It's tough to fit the belt around the friction brake (see photo with arrow)
Installed all the parts and pieces back and always use lock-tite red on the bolts.
Greased the auger zerks.
Sprayed the whole thing down with fluid film again before test drive.
To the guys who mentioned different drive pulley - yes, this is a 2.75 drive pulley, 8.5 inch impeller pulley.
I may have measured slightly off on my first measurement (it was cold, dark and my headlight battery was low)
However I was referring to the pulley circle where the v-belt (I was an engineer) rather than the OD.

Test run-
Did a test run at my shop where the driveway is VERY SMOOTH AND DEAD FLAT with about 2-3 inches of snow.
Probably safe to assume nearly little or no belt slip now.
Worked pretty well, but the this was fresh fallen snow and only 2 inches.
I did notice the bucket clearing better, but still below expectations or what I'm looking for.
Sorry no video this time.

Storm on Tuesday-
3-5 inches of light fluffy snow, temps were around 25-28F
An afternoon storm and cleanup started around 4pm - 11pm.
Had about 18-20 driveways again.
Overall I used the 1336PRO on the flatter, smoother driveways. Used the 926LE on some of the smaller jobs or the tougher driveways with lots of berm at the roadside.
The 1336 worked better than last time, but still not awesome yet.
Some of you may know that with wider machines, the scraper bar just wants to hang up on every rut, bump or imperfection in a driveway. Yes, my skids are set pretty low, but the wider machines just get hung up on everything. I'll probably adjust these afterwards as well - not a factor in the impeller speed, but probably another good PM thing to review.

Another observation-
When installing the impeller belt, I noticed there's a friction pad or possibly a brake on the lever arm opposite of the idler pulley. This appears to be an impeller brake? Any thoughts?
When the auger drive handle is released, the idler pulley moves away from the belt and the brake appears to move back towards the impeller belt/ impeller pulley.
I'm thinking there may be some drag losses here and also may be a cause of premature belt wear.
Anyone else with an 1332 or 1336 have one of these brakes?

Next actions-
1. I need to buy a laser tachometer to read the driveshaft speed and impeller speed.
2. Install an hour-meter, possibly with a tachometer
3. Possibly increase governor speed if I find it's running a little low.
4. Adjust bucket skids.


----------



## NMLHoldingsLLC (Dec 15, 2019)

cranman said:


> if it's plowing, perhaps one of the augers shearpins have failed? Or augers are reversed???Something stupid easy is wrong with this machine....The machine when right is a serious blower.


auger reversed?
Aren't these symmetrical? 
Explain please?
These aren't a progressive screw like in an extruding machine, correct?

Or, from the zoom photo on my 1336- anyone know if the augers should line up? 
Should the right auger in the photo be rotated a half-turn, like the other photo I found on the internet?
Almost looking like a "V" or "W" when shear pins are installed? I noticed a 180 degree rotation in another photo.
Would this make any difference?
Note- my older photo, so I'm not sure what the positions are now.
Not sure if I have paid specific attention in the past when installing after a shear pin breaks.
Not sure if anyone pays attention to this after a shear pin breaks - most of us just want to get the f***ing thing running again and when your hands are cold and wet - the alignment usually isn't often a top priority.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Facing the machine the augers look like this // \\ ...if someonereversed them to look like this \\ // then the snow wouldn't be pulled into the auger. Believe me, many of us have done this at least once. The machine on the left is set up correctly...I can't be sure from the picture on the right, but it loos to me backwards...a tighter shot of the bucket would help me see better. edit: I just made the picture larger...your rakes are set correctly


----------



## NMLHoldingsLLC (Dec 15, 2019)

cranman said:


> Facing the machine the augers look like this // \\ ...if someonereversed them to look like this \\ // then the snow wouldn't be pulled into the auger. Believe me, many of us have done this at least once. The machine on the left is set up correctly...I can't be sure from the picture on the right, but it loos to me backwards...a tighter shot of the bucket would help me see better. edit: I just made the picture larger...your rakes are set correctly


thanks for the help @cranman.

I just cropped and pasted 2 photos.
bucket with the yellow shovel is my machine.
Other is one I found on the internet.

Looks like my auger is installed correctly.
It is 180 out of phase from each other (would this make any/ much difference)
I'll have to check when I get back to my shop


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

NMLHoldingsLLC said:


> thanks for the help @*cranman*.
> 
> I just cropped and pasted 2 photos.
> bucket with the yellow shovel is my machine.
> ...



180 nope


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The newer machines as set by the factory are about 90 degrees out of phase as in attached pic. I don't think it possible to get them in phase


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@nml,

That is indeed a brake for the auger pulley, as a safety, so that the augers immediately stop when the handle is released.


----------



## Tandaloro123 (Dec 26, 2019)

I find the 32 and 36 inch of really any brand to be less than impressive. The bucket is so wide and when hammered with lots of wet heavy snow they perform much worse than their smaller 1128 or 926 models. I used to have 2 1336 blowers for a business I have since swapped to an upgraded 926 with double belts and impeller paddles and a 1128 pro battery start. The idea was great but they never perform as good as they seem on paper


----------



## NMLHoldingsLLC (Dec 15, 2019)

Tandaloro123 said:


> I find the 32 and 36 inch of really any brand to be less than impressive. The bucket is so wide and when hammered with lots of wet heavy snow they perform much worse than their smaller 1128 or 926 models. I used to have 2 1336 blowers for a business I have since swapped to an upgraded 926 with double belts and impeller paddles and a 1128 pro battery start. The idea was great but they never perform as good as they seem on paper


Thanks @Tandaloro123
I find that my 926LE is actually faster to clear a driveway in 2nd-3rd gear with a 22-24 inch swath than the 36 at 32-34 inches in 1st gear.
The 926LE with the dual belt kit and impeller mod is an absolute beast. Fills the bucket, clears the bucket. Done.
I'd love to get an 1128 or 11.528 but just not a lot wider than the 926 so I haven't bought one yet.
I'm getting pretty close to buying a Honda 1132 if I can find a decent buy. Seem to run $1000 to 1800 near here. The $1000 machine looks like a steal but I'm almost skeptical. And how do you test drive one of these **** things in real-life conditions if it isn't snowing. (I gotta make some youtube videos
Also, there's some dummy selling a Honda 1336 for almost $5,000 but ***. I'd probably switch to a used truck for that kind of money.
I was hoping that my big Ariens 1136PRO machine could eat snow and cut into a berm like the 926 but it is just soooo unimpressive.

I'd love to hear from an Ariens engineer about the design specs or the intended purpose of the 1136PRO machine.
When I lived in Denver (way before I started commercially) I would see guys running big machines on the sidewalks and plazas and the operators would be hustling along the downtown plazas and sidewalks moving 1-2-3 inches as it fell. But never 4-8-12 or more inches of fallen or settled snow after the storm concluded.

Now that I work for myself I just see the average neighbor Joe struggling along with his home depot or wallymarts POS special & no impeller kit humping along and killing himself. Cub cadets, simplicity, toro, and even other Ariens just aren't that impressive without enough HP and especially without an impeller kit.
I'm curious if these 32, 36 and 48 inch machines are really just designed to keep a commercial sidewalk or plaza clear and not ever intended to actually move any significant fallen snow.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

> Now that I work for myself I just see the average neighbor Joe struggling along with his home depot or wallymarts POS special & no impeller kit humping along and killing himself.



I actually have a lot of neighbors that actually do very well with the store bought blowers, as they take care of them.

I also see people with very expensive machines that are junk, due to them not taking care of them.

Point being, its all relative to what a person does with what they have.

Not everyone needs the 3200.00 snow blower, with the pair of LED lights, the heated handle bars, the stereo, the heated cab, dually wheels, a 12 volt battery, etc., etc..... After all, your only getting snow off your driveway ….


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

NMLHoldingsLLC said:


> Tandaloro123 said:
> 
> 
> > I find the 32 and 36 inch of really any brand to be less than impressive. The bucket is so wide and when hammered with lots of wet heavy snow they perform much worse than their smaller 1128 or 926 models. I used to have 2 1336 blowers for a business I have since swapped to an upgraded 926 with double belts and impeller paddles and a 1128 pro battery start. The idea was great but they never perform as good as they seem on paper
> ...


I can't speak to the 36" machines but have run almost exclusively 32" machines for commerical purposes. Just to clarify an '18 and a '15 Ariens Pro 32 420cc B&S, an '05 Ariens 1332 Pro with the Tecumseh 13hp rated 358cc. This was the last year of the 924 series so this has the single auger belt with no duel belt conversion available. I also have access to 2 '08 Simplicity Signature Pro 1732p machines with the 342cc B&S. Also, all these machines are stock with no mods, no impeller kits, ect. I purchased all the Ariens new and have run the Simplicity's since new. The work is performed on a variety of residential houses in addition to a school and church grounds. Job doesn't start until the snowfall ends. These machines have seen it all from a few inches of fluff to 30 inches of fluff to 6 inches of water saturated to 18 inches of sticky snow. Power or ability to get the job done has never been an issue. 2nd and 3rd gears have been my most common removal speeds. Sure 1st is needed and sometimes 5th. Proper flow into the impeller is critical to good performance. Obviously throwing distance will vary depending on conditions but even in the worst of it the "poorest" performer, the Simplicity, would still throw 15 ft. 

So from my personal experience of years of use and different configurations, 32" machines have proven to me to be stellar performers.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JJG723 said:


> So from my personal experience of years of use and different configurations, 32" machines have proven to me to be stellar performers.


 Ditto. I used a 24" Honda HS80 for 30 years, and now a 32" Honda HSS1332 for the past 3. We typically get storms dropping 12-24" at my particular location several times a year, and the 32" machine does the job in 1/2 the time it used to take me. Couldn't be happier, unless @Munshaw or @71Dragtruck were to give me their great 1336 hybrid machine!


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

dont know if anybody suggested this or not but i would check for slop in the impeller bearing


----------



## dernt (Dec 30, 2019)

Something else is wrong with it. I have a 1336Pro in Colorado, and I have a wicked gravel drive that has a 30' increase in elevation. 
I cleared a 30" storm a couple of weeks ago. Wrestling the machine sucks, but the machine has power and blows.



NMLHoldingsLLC said:


> Couldn't climb he hill and blow because too much snow was building up in front - not a power issue, couldnt clear bucket.
> My 926 blower just runs up the hill in 1,2,3 gear depending on the amount of snow.
> 1336 was useless on this driveway


----------



## dernt (Dec 30, 2019)

Not sure if I read this wrong, but I have a 1336Pro 924506, and it does not have a 6-blade impeller. 
The impeller has 3 blades.



1132le said:


> I had the same maching in the 32 inch size same motor only thing different was the cast iron gar box and battery start also has the highly touted 6 blde impeller best machine on the market at the time along with honda32 and yamaha 32
> that machine blows snow 50 feet when its working right mine was close to 60 feet with imp kit and motor set to 3800 rpm hardly a pos
> fix the machine its 3 times the blower when compared to 926 as i told you in another thread
> you bought it from a mechanic clearyl he doesnt know what he is doing blame the owner not the machine
> ...


----------



## NMLHoldingsLLC (Dec 15, 2019)

The 1336PRO isn't my problem anymore.
Just sold it over the weekend.
Bought a "new to me" Ariens Deluxe 30 from a local dealer.

The machine clearly ate a rock or something - the bucket is a bit banged up.
He had it on craigslist and listed with new engine. Somehow it ate a rock and blew the engine with out breaking shear pins.

He had it on craigslist and listed with new engine, new augers.
I installed impeller kit, checked tires, greased augers + greased the axles (hadn't been attended to)
Anyway - used it in 5-6 inches of snow yesterday. 
Worked great for about 10 driveways. 
Then drive tension spring broke. 
Back to the 926LE for remainder of the day.

Later I found a tension spring in my parts kit at the shop.
Deluxe 30 back in business for my personal sidewalk & drive at the end of the day.


----------



## NMLHoldingsLLC (Dec 15, 2019)

tabora said:


> Ditto. I used a 24" Honda HS80 for 30 years, and now a 32" Honda HSS1332 for the past 3. We typically get storms dropping 12-24" at my particular location several times a year, and the 32" machine does the job in 1/2 the time it used to take me. Couldn't be happier, unless @Munshaw or @71Dragtruck were to give me their great 1336 hybrid machine!


That, my friend, is an absolute crap-ton of snow!!!


----------

